# UHS MCAT Merit 2013



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Hello there. 
Do you guys think the merit this year will go even higher? because the lowest merit last year was 86% and that's very high.  :speechless:
Can it go even higher? I'm hoping it will remain the same or go down a bit. 
What do you guys think? 

I know in the past the merit was just been increasing and increasing, but how high can it really go? 88%, 89%? That's very, very high. :!:


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Dude it was not 86% last year. It was actually 84.36%. So you can expect 86% this year, but as far as my opinion is concerned it will not increase much, because of the addition of some new colleges.


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Nabeel Haider said:


> Dude it was not 86% last year. It was actually 84.36%. So you can expect 86% this year, but as far as my opinion is concerned it will not increase much, because of the addition of some new colleges.


really? I've been hearing it's 86%. Did you give MCAT last year?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

sapphires said:


> really? I've been hearing it's 86%. Did you give MCAT last year?


Yeah, it was 84.36%, but last year there were 16 colleges and this year there are 20 so definitely merit will not increase much.
Here is the merit list of 2012


Sr.No.CollegeFirst MeritLast Merit1.King Edward Medical University, Lahore95.307490.00392.Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore93.699188.23423.Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore88.673687.01524.Nishtar Medical College, Multan95.336486.51605.Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore92.219586.51086.Ameer-ud-Din Medical College, Lahore86.996086.01177.Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad94.240385.69268.Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi94.526885.58539.Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur91.021285.192210.Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha88.602285.022511.Gujranwala Medical College, Gujranwala88.747284.882312.Sheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan89.390584.696013.Nawaz Sharif Medical College, Gujrat85.820384.692614.Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal87.957684.551915.Khawaja Mohammad Safdar Medical College, Sialkot85.956784.467516.D.G. Khan Medical College, D.G. Khan85.289384.3615


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

RDX said:


> Yeah, it was 84.36%, but last year there were 16 colleges and this year there are 20 so definitely merit will not increase much.
> Here is the merit list of 2012
> 
> 
> Sr.No.CollegeFirst MeritLast Merit1.King Edward Medical University, Lahore95.307490.00392.Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore93.699188.23423.Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore88.673687.01524.Nishtar Medical College, Multan95.336486.51605.Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore92.219586.51086.Ameer-ud-Din Medical College, Lahore86.996086.01177.Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad94.240385.69268.Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi94.526885.58539.Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur91.021285.192210.Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha88.602285.022511.Gujranwala Medical College, Gujranwala88.747284.882312.Sheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan89.390584.696013.Nawaz Sharif Medical College, Gujrat85.820384.692614.Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal87.957684.551915.Khawaja Mohammad Safdar Medical College, Sialkot85.956784.467516.D.G. Khan Medical College, D.G. Khan85.289384.3615


Thank you. 
Right, I'm sorry I wasn't clear enough. The merit for only Lahore was 86%. Since I'm not looking any universities outside Lahore, it gets a bit tougher for people like me.


----------



## Qasim Nazir (Feb 3, 2013)

I Agree with all of you and wish as well as hope that the merit will not increase this year


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

RDX said:


> Dude it was not 86% last year. It was actually 84.36%. So you can expect 86% this year, but as far as my opinion is concerned it will not increase much, because of the addition of some new colleges.


not some colleges.. just 1 ...


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I also think so that merit will not increase due to some new colleges and also UHS want to lower the merit so we may have to face some difficult questions :?


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

hi friends plzz tell should we consult any A LEVEL physics book for clearing concepts and which one is good????


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mariamumtaz said:


> hi friends plzz tell should we consult any A LEVEL physics book for clearing concepts and which one is good????


no there is no need to consult A level books....every thing comes from FSC text books...


----------



## mnakhtar (Jul 17, 2013)

*UHS Merit 2013*

Hi guys, now the result of MCAT is alreday out. This time ~19,000 candidates got > 60 %, which is ~3000 more as compared to the 2012.
Do you have any idea about the merit of this year (2013).


----------



## Dayyan Ally (Oct 29, 2013)

hey guys. i am new here. i have an aggregate of 84.7714% in U.H.S. is there any chances of mine to be in merit of M.B.B.S? please tell me friends i am very tensed.


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

you may get into a dental college thats only a _*may *_ still BEST OF LUCK:thumbsup: cuz last years merit ended at 84 with 3000 more people competing i really cant guess so KEEP PRAYING 
:roll:


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Dayyan Ally said:


> hey guys. i am new here. i have an aggregate of 84.7714% in U.H.S. is there any chances of mine to be in merit of M.B.B.S? please tell me friends i am very tensed.


Have you applied for reciprocal seats? U might have get in :/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Really? I would expect 84.7 would be a good enough aggregate for like, sialkot or gujrat maybe? :/ 
Now im worried, im only at 85.3 :/


----------



## mnakhtar (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys I have a good news for you. I just called one of the person in a medical college involved in this process. He has informed that most probably merit will drop by 1%. Wish you best of luck.


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

plz try to give news after confirming 1 % reduce merit, donot play with the feeling of others


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

ali3 said:


> plz try to give news after confirming 1 % reduce merit, donot play with the feeling of others


Do you know what speculation means?


----------



## Dayyan Ally (Oct 29, 2013)

no. But i have applied on underdeveloped district seats. d.g.khan is in underdeveloped districts. 6 seats in N.M.C 4 in S.Z.M.C. are there chances? :?


----------



## Ammy (Oct 12, 2013)

I have 87.5727% aggregate n i really rreaaalllyyy wanna get in SIMS... is it possible? Im scared :/
The guy who knows someone in a med clg.. what do u reckon?


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

bad news..........merit will be 86.1......jang news

http://e.jang.com.pk/11-08-2013/lahore/page2.asp


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Cant believe....86.1.....means private ka bhi merit increase ho jaye ga!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Jang said it so it must be true.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------

